# [sexy] Alternative pour partager son distfiles

## sirion2

Bonsoir,

Ayant quelques machines sous gentoo, il me fallait un moyen sympas de partager un même distfiles. Apres n'avoir rien trouvé qui me plaisais, j'ai fais ce que je recherchais à ma sauce.

Sexy est un petit daemond qui permet de partager son distfiles simplement, il n'a aucune autres fonctionnalités. Quand on lui demande un paquet, il l'envoi après l'avoir téléchargé et placé dans le distfiles si il ne l'avais pas déjà. Je m'en sert depuis 2 mois, et c'est du tout bon. J'ai donc pensé que ca pouvais intéresser d'autre gens qui possèdent eux aussi plusieurs gentoo à la maison :}

Vous trouverez le tarball ici, sinon pour y jetter un oeil c'est ici.

Il faut savoir qu'il peut ne pas être fiable, par exemple le cas où deux clients demmandent le même paquet en même temps, et qu'il ne l'a pas dans son distfiles.

Pour l'utiliser, il suffit juste d'éditer le conf.h avant de le compiler. Ensuite il vous faudra modifier dans le make.conf des clients; $GENTOO_MIRRORS et $FETCHCOMMAND (Pour prolonger le timeout si vous comptez télécharger de gros fichiers), un exemple concret:

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://croixboeuf.inaevum.org:8080 http://gentoo.osuosl.org"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 900 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

Si ce petit daemond vous a été utile ou que vous avez une remarque à faire, faites le moi savoir :]

----------

